
Linux on Nintendo 64 - huntie
https://speakerdeck.com/murachue/nintendou64
======
huntie
I tried translating the slides, but my Japanese is very bad.

[https://gist.github.com/huntiep/91d272e45fb4c87ed1e2bfc6e8d1...](https://gist.github.com/huntiep/91d272e45fb4c87ed1e2bfc6e8d1ddf8)

------
KiDD
I'd LOVE to see a video of this demo running linux.

